# asking your nationality



## Setwale_Charm

How would you ask in your respective language:

_Are you... (your respective nationality)?_
 Please give both masculine and feminine forms as well as the informal and the polite ones if such exist...


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Setwale_Charm!
*
*ITALIAN:*

*Sei italiano?* (masculine)

*Sei italiana?* (feminine)

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Kangy

Tricky one in Spanish, you can choose among many nationalities 

*¿Eres...?* ["tú" form] / *¿Sos...?* ["vos" form] / *¿Es...?* ["usted" form]

Nationalities: [masc/fem]

Argentina: argentino/argentina
Bolivia: boliviano/boliviana
Chile: chileno/chilena
Colombia: colombiano/colombiana
Costa Rica: costarricense (neutral) - tico/tica
Cuba: cubano/cubana
Dominican Republic: dominicano/dominicana
Ecuador: ecuatoriano/ecuatoriana
El Salvador: salvadoreño/salvadoreña
Guatemala: guatemalteco/guatemalteca
Honduras: hondureño/hondureña
Mexico: mexicano/mexicana
Nicaragua: nicaragüense (neutral)
Parama: panameño/panameña
Paraguay: paraguayo/paraguaya
Peru: peruano/peruana
Puerto Rico: puertorriqueño/puertorriqueña - portorriqueño/portorriqueña - boricua (neutral)
Spain: español/española
Venezuela: venezolano/venezolana
Uruguay: uruguayo/uruguaya


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kangy said:


> Tricky one in Spanish, you can choose among many nationalities
> 
> *¿Eres...?* ["tú" form] / *¿Sos...?* ["vos" form] / *¿Es...?* ["usted" form]
> 
> Nationalities: [masc/fem]
> 
> Argentina: argentino/argentina
> Bolivia: boliviano/boliviana
> Chile: chileno/chilena
> Colombia: colombiano/colombiana
> Costa Rica: costarricense (neutral) - tico/tica
> Cuba: cubano/cubana
> Dominican Republic: dominicano/dominicana
> Ecuador: ecuatoriano/ecuatoriana
> El Salvador: salvadoreño/salvadoreña
> Guatemala: guatemalteco/guatemalteca
> Honduras: hondureño/hondureña
> Mexico: mexicano/mexicana
> Nicaragua: nicaragüense (neutral)
> Parama: panameño/panameña
> Paraguay: paraguayo/paraguaya
> Peru: peruano/peruana
> Puerto Rico: puertorriqueño/puertorriqueña - portorriqueño/portorriqueña - boricua (neutral)
> Spain: español/española
> Venezuela: venezolano/venezolana
> Uruguay: uruguayo/uruguaya


 
Is it not 'sois'?


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
m/f
Jsi(inform.)/(Vy)Jste(polite) Čech/Češka?
Jsi/(Vy)Jste Moravák(Moravan)/Moravačka(Moravanka)?
(and for some nationalities in our country, which hasn't/hadn't had their own countries and nowadays speaking (more or less) Czech: Jsi/Jste Cikán/Cikánka (Rom/Romka)? Jsi/Jste Žid/Židovka? Jsi/Jste Rusín/Rusínka?)

In Lithuanian: posible several variants: Esi..?, Ar Tu..?, Ar esi..?(Tu esi..?) - ["tú" form] Esate..?, Ar Jūs..?, Ar esate..?(polite forms)
m/f
(Ar Tu) esi Lietuvis/Lietuvė?

(Ar Tu) esi Žemaitis/Žemaitė?
(Ar Tu) esi Aukštaitis/Aukštaitė?
(Ar Tu) esi Dzūkas/Dzūkė?
(Ar Tu) esi Suvalkietis/Suvalkietė?
(Žemaitija, Aukštaitija, Dzūkija and Suvalkia are 4 parts of Lithuania)
((Ar Tu) esi Čigonas/Čigonė?)


----------



## krolaina

Setwale_Charm said:


> Is it not 'sois'?


 
No SC, second person plural:

Soy
Eres
Es
Somos
*Sois*
Son


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Você é/És brasileiro/a?
Você é/És português/portuguesa?
Você é/És cabo-verdiano/a?
Você é/És angolano?
Você é/És macauense?
Você é/És leste-timorense?

I'm sorry if I've left someone out.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:

Formal:* Êtes-vous / Vous êtes ...*
Informal: *Es-tu / Tu es ...
... français/e ?
... belge ?
... suisse ?
... québécois/e ?* 

(sorry for this short list)


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



jazyk said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> Você é/És brasileiro/a?
> Você é/És português/portuguesa?
> Você é/És cabo-verdiano/a?
> Você é/És angolano?
> Você é/És macauense?
> Você é/És leste-timorense?
> 
> I'm sorry if I've left someone out.



Moçambicano/-a.

Até.:


----------



## pqmmm

Setwale_Charm said:


> Is it not 'sois'?


 

In Argentina we don't say "TU", we say "VOS", so....

Instead os saying "Tu eres", we say "Vos sos", or directly "Sos"...

"Sois" is the second person plural in spanish... but in Argentina we never use it, because we don't say "vosotros", we say "ustedes SON".... so, let me clearify it for you...

*In Argentina*:

Yo *soy*
Vos *sos*
El *es*
Nosotros *somos *
Ustedes *son*
Ellos *son*


Hope it's clear!

Bye!!


----------



## elroy

In Arabic: 

هل أنت...؟ (_hal anta/anti..._) [Are you...?] 

عربي/عربية (_`arabiy/`arabiyya_) [Arab]

فلسطيني/فلسطينية (_filasTiiniy/filasTiiniyya_) [Palestinian]
أردني/أردنية (_urduniy/urduniyya_) [Jordanian]
لبناني/لبنانية (_lubnaaniy/lubnaaniyya_) [Lebanese]
سوري/سورية (_suuriy/suuriyya_) [Syrian]
عراقي/عراقية (_`iraaqiy/`iraaqiyya_) [Iraqi]
سعودي/سعودية (_sa`uudiy/sa`uudiyya_) [Saudi]
يمني/يمنية (_yamaniy/yamaniyya_) [Yemeni]
عماني/عمانية (_`umaaniy/`umaaniyya_) [Omani]
كويتي/كويتية (_kuwaytiy/kuwaytiyya_) [Kuwaiti]
بحريني/بحرينية (_baHrayniy/baHrayniyya_) [Bahraini]
إماراتي/إماراتية (_imaaraatiy/imaaraatiyya_) [Emirati]
قطري/قطرية (_qaTariy/qaTariyya_) [Qatari]
مصري/مصرية (_miSriy/miSriyya_) [Egyptian]
سوداني/سودانية (_suudaaniy/suudaaniyya_) [Sudanese]
ليبي/ليبية (_liibiy/liibiyya_) [Libyan]
جزائري/جزائرية (_jazaa'iriy/jazaa'iriyya_) [Algerian]
تونسي/تونسية (_tuunusiy/tuunusiyya_) [Tunisian]
مغربي/مغربية (_maghribiy/maghribiyya_) [Moroccan]
موريتاني/موريتانية (_muuritaaniy/muuritaaniyya_) [Mauritanian]
صومالي/صومالية (_Suumaaliy/Suumaaliyya_) [Somali]
جيبوتي/جيبوتية (_jiibuutiy/jiibuutiyya_) [Djiboutian]
قمري/قمرية (_qamariy/qamariyya_) [Comorian]

In each pair of words separated by a slash, the first is masculine and the second is feminine.


----------



## Tacherie

In Croatian... (Hrvatski)

Što ste po nacionalnosti?
Jesi li ti...?

(masc./fem.)
_American--Amerikanac- Amerikanka_
_Australian--Austrijanac-Austrijanka_
_English--Englez-Engleskinja_
_French--Francuz-Francuskinja_
_Greek--Grk-Grkinja_
_Croatian--Hrvat-Hrvatica_
_Italian--Talijan-Talijanka_
_Japanese--Japanac-Japanka_
_Canadian--Kanađanin-Kanađanka_
_Chinese--Kinez-Kineskinja_
_German--Nijemac-Njemica_
_Polish--Poljska-Poljakinja_
_Portuguese--Portugalac-Portugalka_
_Russian--Rus-Ruskinja_
_Scottish--Škot-Škotkinja_
_Swedish--Šveđanin-Šveđanka_
_Spanish—Spanjolac-Španjolkinja (fml), Španjolka (Infml)_
_Argentine – Argentinac- Argentinka_
_Chilean – Čileanac-Čileankinja_
_Bolivian – Bolivijanac-Bolivkinja_
_Brazilian – Brazilac-Brazilkinja_
_Mexican – Meksicanac-Meksikankinja (fml), Meksikanka (Infml)_
_Colombian – Kolumbijanac-Kolumbijankinja_

Bok!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tacherie said:


> In Croatian... (Hrvatski)
> 
> Što ste po nacionalnosti?
> Jesi li ti...?
> 
> (masc./fem.)
> _American--Amerikanac- Amerikanka_
> _Australian--Austrijanac-Austrijanka_
> _English--Englez-Engleskinja_
> _French--Francuz-Francuskinja_
> _Greek--Grk-Grkinja_
> _Croatian--Hrvat-Hrvatica_
> _Italian--Talijan-Talijanka_
> _Japanese--Japanac-Japanka_
> _Canadian--Kanađanin-Kanađanka_
> _Chinese--Kinez-Kineskinja_
> _German--Nijemac-Njemica_
> _Polish--Poljska-Poljakinja_
> _Portuguese--Portugalac-Portugalka_
> _Russian--Rus-Ruskinja_
> _Scottish--Škot-Škotkinja_
> _Swedish--Šveđanin-Šveđanka_
> _Spanish—Spanjolac-Španjolkinja (fml), Španjolka (Infml)_
> _Argentine – Argentinac- Argentinka_
> _Chilean – Čileanac-Čileankinja_
> _Bolivian – Bolivijanac-Bolivkinja_
> _Brazilian – Brazilac-Brazilkinja_
> _Mexican – Meksicanac-Meksikankinja (fml), Meksikanka (Infml)_
> _Colombian – Kolumbijanac-Kolumbijankinja_
> 
> Bok!


 
Is the formal construction: Jeste li or Je li gospodin...?


----------



## Tacherie

It's "Jeste li ...?" or "Vi ste...?" as in: 
_"Vi ste stranac?" _(Are you from abroad?) and _"Jeste li često u Europi?"_ (Do you come to Europe often?)
"Vi" must start with a capital in the formal.
(Sorry for not including that)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks.



Kangy said:


> Puerto Rico: puertorriqueño/puertorriqueña - portorriqueño/portorriqueña - boricua (neutral)


 
Could you please clarify the difference here?


----------



## Kanes

Are you Bulgarian:

българин ли си (b'lgarin li si)
българка ли си (b'lgarka li si)

Hehe and I stole the list from above...

_American--Amerikanec-Amerikanka
Australian--Avstraliec-Avstralika_
_English--Anglichanin-Anglichanka_
_French--Francuzin-Francuzoika_
_Greek--Grak-Garkinia_
_Croatian--Harvatin-Harvatka_
_Italian--Italianec-Italianka_
_Japanese--Iaponec-Iaponka_
_Canadian--Kanadec-Kanadka_
_Chinese--Kitaec-Kitaika_
_German--Germanec-Germanka_
_Polish--Poliak-Poliakinia_
_Portuguese--Portugalec-Portugalka_
_Russian--Rusnak-Ruskinia_
_Scottish--Shutlandec-Shutlandka_
_Swedish--Shved-Shvedka_
_Spanish--Ispanec-Ispanka_
_Argentine--Arjentinec- Arjentinka_
_Chilean--Chiliec-Chiliika_
_Bolivian--Bolivec-Boliviika_
_Brazilian--Brazilec-Brazilka_
_Mexican--Meksikanec-Meksikanka_
_Colombian--Kolumbiec-Kolumbiika_


----------



## kusurija

To Tacherie and Kanes:
Excuse me, but I think You would pay attention that this thread asks *Your *nationality, i.e. nationality which exists in *Your country*.


> (Setwale_Charm)...
> _Are you... (your respective nationality)?_


This note I wrote because list of all other nationalities in each language might be too long. This is my opinion only.
So if (e.g.) Spain is spoken in so much countries, it is naturally that there is longer list of nationalities, however there are not included such as American, Japanese or Chinese as they usually doesn't speak Spain.
Or in Lithuanian I listed nationalities of 4 parts of Lithuania as they all speaks Lithuanian, but not Portuguese or Chinese..

In Japanese:

(お前は)日本人ですか。[(omaewa) Nihonjin desu ka.]?
Japanese doesn't (here) distinguish gender.


----------



## Kanes

*To kusurija:*

I'm sorry for the misunderstanding but our grammer is just different, it won't make any sence if I say it like in English. I wrote how the phrase brakes up bellow if it helps.

_B'lgarin li si = Are you Bulgarian._

_B'lgarin = Bulgarian_
_li         = ?_
_si        = you are_

About the tons of nationalities I wrote, its how we say them in order to ask_ Are you..._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kanes said:


> *To kusurija:*
> 
> I'm sorry for the misunderstanding but our grammer is just different, it won't make any sence if I say it like in English. I wrote how the phrase brakes up bellow if it helps.
> 
> _B'lgarin li si = Are you Bulgarian._
> 
> _B'lgarin = Bulgarian_
> _li = ?_
> _si = you are_
> 
> About the tons of nationalities I wrote, its how we say them in order to ask_ Are you..._


 What about the formal form?


----------



## Kanes

Formal to a man: _B'lgarin li ste_
The_ si_ becomes plural,_ ste_


----------



## linguist786

I'm on my laptop this time so I can type in the relevant scripts!

*Hindi:* 
आप भारती हैं? (Aap bhaarti haiN?) - formal
तुम भारती हो? (tum bhaarti ho?) - informal 

= Are you Indian?

*Urdu:* 
*آپ پاكستانى ہيں؟* (Aap Paakistaani haiN?) - formal
*تم پاكستانى ہو؟* (tum Paakistaani ho?) - informal

= Are you Pakistani?

*Gujarati:* 
તમે ગુજરાતી છો? (Tame gujarati Cho?) - formal
તુ ગુજરાતી છે? (tu gujarati Che?) - informal

= Are you Gujarati?


----------



## wbhindyou

Vietnamese:

Anh/Chị là người nước [Anh, Đức, Pháp, Mỹ, Nga, Tay Ban Nha, Ý], phải không?

_You (male)/(female) are person country [England, Germany, France, America, Russia, Spain, Italy], is that correct?_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Abkhaz: Are you an Abkhazi?* 

*Upsuoma?* - to a man
*Bypsuoma?* - to a woman 
*Shîypsuoma?* - polite/plural




*Adyghe: Are you Adyghe?*

*Uadyga?* (sing.m+f)
*Sh'uadyga?* (plural)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Irish:*
 An Eireannach tu?


----------



## Hakro

*Are you Finnish?*
oletko suomalainen? (informal, masculine/feminine)
oletteko suomalainen? (polite form)
oletteko suomalaisia? (plural)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch:

(formal, feminine) *Bent u Nederlandse/Belgische/Surinaamse?*
(formal, masculine) *Bent u Nederlander/Belg/Surinamer?*
(informal, feminine) *Ben jij Nederlandse/Belgische/Surinaamse?*
(informal, masculine) *Ben jij Nederlander/Belg/Surinamer?*


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*

no gender difference

Ön magyar? (formal)
Önök magyarok? (formal, plural)

Magyar vagy? (informal)
Magyarok vagytok? (informal, plural)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Belarussian:* Вы беларус? 
*Chechen:* Noxci wu(y)/yu(y)?


----------



## elanora

Afrikaans

Are you Afrikaaner (native Afrikaans speaker of S. Africa)?
informal singular: Is jy Afrikaaner?
informal plural: Is julle Afrikaners?
formal: Is u Afrikaaner/Afrikaners? (singular/plural)

Are you South African?
Is jy Suid-Afrikaaner?
Is julle Suid-Afrikaners?
Is u Suid-Afrikaaner/Afrikaners?

Are you Namibian?
Is jy Namibiër?
Is julle Namibiërs?
Is u Namibiër/s?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Armenian:*
Hay es (_m_)/hayuhi es _(f)_?
Duk hay ek? _- polite_


----------



## sokol

German:

Sind Sie - (formal; polite & -in = female form)
Bist du - (informal - 'first-name-terms')
- Deutscher/Deutsche?
- Schweizer/Schweizerin?
- Österreicher/in?

Also it is possible to use "Hiesige(r)" meaning "one-from-here"; this is colloquial Austrian, probably would be accepted by Bavarians also but elsewhere people probably wouldn't understand:
Sind Sie/bist du ein Hiesiger/eine Hiesige?
This may refer to the nation/nationality or to regional provenience, in most context the latter would be the case.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Georgian:*

QarTveli khar/kharT? (infml/polite)


----------



## elirlandes

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Irish:*
> An Eireannach tu?



An Éireannach thú? :: Are Irishman/Irishwoman you?

Where are you from? = As cá th-áit thú? => Out of which place you?


----------



## mcibor

In Polish:

Are you Polish:
Czy jesteś Polakiem - informal masculine
Czy jesteś Polką - informal feminine
Czy jest pan Polakiem - formal masculine
Czy jest pani Polką - formal feminine

If you ask for nationality, typical question is:
Skąd jesteś - informal
Skąd pan/pani jest - formal m/f

If you ask for nationality on a formular, it's either written:
narodowość or obywatelstwo (nationality)
or in full question - what's your nationality
Jaka jest pana/pani narodowość - m/f


----------



## MaxJ

Joannes said:


> Dutch:
> 
> (formal, feminine) *Bent u Nederlandse/Belgische/Surinaamse?*
> (formal, masculine) *Bent u Nederlander/Belg/Surinamer?*
> (informal, feminine) *Ben jij Nederlandse/Belgische/Surinaamse?*
> (informal, masculine) *Ben jij Nederlander/Belg/Surinamer?*


Correct, but Nederlandse/Belgische and Surinaamse can also be used for males.


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic is similar to the Irish.  You can say many things:

Cò às a tha thu (inf)/sibh (fml)?  (probably more common)
Where are you from?

Càite an d'rugadh tu/sibh?
Where were you born?

An e (nationality) a th'annad (inf) / annaibh (fml)?
Are you ... ?


----------



## Vurguncu

*Turkish:*

Türk müsün? (Single)
Türk müsünüz? (Formal or Plural)

No gender in Turkish LOL!


----------



## ahshav

*Hebrew:*

(first word of each question is dropped in colloquial speech)
sing. masc. - האם אתה ישראלי? Ha'im ata Yisra'eli?
sing. fem. - האם את ישראלית? Ha'im at Yisra'elit?
pl. masc. - האם אתם ישראלים? Ha'im atem Yisra'elim?
pl. fem. - האם אתן ישראליות? Ha'im aten Yisra'eliyot?


----------



## Hermocrates

Benzene said:


> *ITALIAN:*
> 
> *Sei italiano?* (masculine)
> *Sei italiana?* (feminine)



Benzene provided the colloquial form (second person singular), so I'll provide the formal one (second person singular):

È italiano? (♂)
È italiana? (♀)

Second person plural form (same for formal/informal register)

Siete italiani? (♂♂ or ♂♀)
Siete italiane? (♀♀ only)


----------



## astlanda

Estonian has no gender.

Kas sa oled eestlane?

formal:
Kas Te olete eestlane?


----------



## halfminded

astlanda said:


> Estonian has no gender.
> 
> Kas sa oled eestlane?
> 
> formal:
> Kas Te olete eestlane?



For female Estonian you can use the word "eestlanna", but I suppose that "eestlane" is more used.


----------



## astlanda

halfminded said:


> For female Estonian you can use the word "eestlanna", but I suppose that "eestlane" is more used.



It's correct.

I did it intentionally, because nobody of my family would use that word in daily life. There must be a special reason.


----------



## kusurija

wbhindyou said:


> Vietnamese:
> 
> Anh/Chị là người nước [Anh, Đức, Pháp, Mỹ, Nga, Tay Ban Nha, Ý_[but where is Vietnamese??]_], phải không?
> 
> _You (male)/(female) are person country [England, Germany, France, America, Russia, Spain, Italy [but where is Vietnamese??]?], is that correct?_


 
I'm afraid You forgot _Vietnamese_, which would be most important in *this* post.


----------



## Adam S.

Сен қазақсың ба? [sen qazaqsıng ba] - Are you Kazakh? (informal)
Сен қазақпысың? [sen qazaqpısıng] - Are you Kazakh? (informal)
Сіз қазақсыз ба? [siz qazaqsız ba] - Are you Kazakh? (formal)
Сіз қазақпысыз? [sen qazaqpısız] - Are you Kazakh? (formal)


----------

